# Element DBX?



## Guest (Jul 13, 2008)

Hello, this is my first post. The other day someone gave me a board because they were moving and couldn't take it with them. I gladly accepted, I have limited experience snowboarding but ownning a board can definitely change that for me.


Anyways, with that said: I can't seem to find this board online anywhere. The only two things it has written on it is 'Element' and 'DBX'. I know Element is a pretty large company, so I assumed I would find this board online pretty quickly. Does anyone know anything about this board, or where I can find information on it? It has DBX bindings as well, but no boots. 

Anything insight in what I should look into before taking it up a mountain is much appreciated as well!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

The company is pricepoint shit. DBX is some chinese knock off brand that was/is under the K2 umbrella if I remember correctly. Sorry but that board is ancient and crap, I used to give those away like 5 years ago to people that wanted to make benches with them.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2008)

Hey, thanks a lot for the replies, guys! It's definitely not an Arbor, I found those pretty quickly online. I don't know the length, there's a price sticker on the board that says "Size: N/S". What surprises me, though, is that it was $189, but I guess that could have been any amount of time ago. The board didn't come with boots, and I don't know my boot size. Would you suggest getting new bindings and boots, or just boots? I weight 180-185lbs.

If it helps, I'm 6'2" and the board comes up to a little below my chin.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2008)

Hmm, the last 3 digits are 518, I'm not sure that's the size... 

Based off what you say, here is my plan: Buy a pair of boots because I don't have any, but hold off on bindings. I don't want to put too much money into the board since I don't know how many times I'll be able to go in the next few seasons.

Any other suggestions on what to buy, or how to pick a good pair of boots?

This is all really helpful, by the way. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2008)

Alright cool, I'll hit up a shop sometime in the near future and check out a bunch of boots. I'm going to use the DBX bindings that are on the board first, if they end up sucking I at least have some sort of a preference when I buy a new pair.

I'm still open to any advice anyone has for a beginner, but the information is much appreciated, and I'll definitely be coming back here for all my snowboarding inquiries!


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2008)

*Hey I do too*

Well I also have A DBX snowboard it is blue and black and it looks like you can see to the core its wood u know. From what I have found DBX makes other stuff too I own swimtrunks from them and I have bought multiple boxes of paintballs from them. I think DBX is like the generic brand of sporting good. idk I would still like to figure out exactly where these things come from. Right now ive got Lamar bindins on it and ive got riva boots or sumthing... I'm too poor for a nice board. But it works. The board itself is strong the only thing that I had happen was the bindings fell apart!!


----------

